# RTL8125B 2.5GbE does not switch to media 2500Base-T mediaopt full-duplex



## fundon (Aug 29, 2021)

I installed the realtek-re-kmod, and enable the kernel module.

Setings: 
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.0.30 netmask 255.255.255.0 media 2500Base-T mediaopt full-duplex"
ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"

re0:     
        media: Ethernet Other <full-duplex> (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active

bsdconfig networking
selected the media 2500Base-T mediaopt full-duplex

but use iperf3 test it just have 1000Mb

-----------------------------------------------------------
Server listening on 5201 (test #1)
-----------------------------------------------------------
Accepted connection from 192.168.0.13, port 51751
[  5] local 192.168.0.30 port 5201 connected to 192.168.0.13 port 51752
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bitrate         Retr  Cwnd
[  5]   0.00-1.00   sec   110 MBytes   922 Mbits/sec   47   91.2 KBytes
[  5]   1.00-2.00   sec   109 MBytes   917 Mbits/sec   48   57.0 KBytes
[  5]   2.00-3.00   sec   109 MBytes   918 Mbits/sec   47    137 KBytes
[  5]   3.00-4.00   sec   110 MBytes   919 Mbits/sec   47    174 KBytes
[  5]   4.00-5.00   sec   110 MBytes   919 Mbits/sec   47    225 KBytes
[  5]   5.00-6.00   sec   109 MBytes   917 Mbits/sec   48    254 KBytes
[  5]   6.00-7.00   sec   110 MBytes   919 Mbits/sec   47    265 KBytes
[  5]   7.00-8.00   sec   110 MBytes   919 Mbits/sec   48   12.8 KBytes
[  5]   8.00-9.00   sec   109 MBytes   918 Mbits/sec   48   22.8 KBytes
[  5]   9.00-10.00  sec   110 MBytes   919 Mbits/sec   47   42.8 KBytes
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bitrate         Retr
[  5]   0.00-10.00  sec  1.07 GBytes   919 Mbits/sec  474             sender
-----------------------------------------------------------
Server listening on 5201 (test #2)
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

